# Easton Axis FMJ- need reviews and information!



## dgriggs10 (Nov 20, 2008)

I am considering switching to the Easton Axis FMJ. I am worried their aluminum outer shell will bend easily and make it tough to shoot multiple arrows at the same dot/ target while practicing. Does anybody have experience dealing with these arrows and how do they hold up as far as maintaining their straightness? Can you shoot groups that touch without having to worry about bent up arrows??

Any information is appreciated from experienced users of this arrow!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Very straight...used them two years. Hit hard. Only had one bend and that was because a kid "assisted" me in pulling it out of a target. Pull then out straight... Loved them. Shot groups all the time broke nocks and ripped fletchings but not arrows.

Sent from my mobile broadcasting device


----------



## Scattergun2570 (Sep 17, 2009)

Very good arrow..quite tough.


----------



## Bow_Hero84 (Mar 7, 2011)

the absolute most durable arrows i have ever seen. i switched to acc PH just to see how they were. it makes it tough to know what some other good arrows are because when i compare different arrows none of em ever hold a candle to the fmj. as for shooting groups, i havent ever bent any but i have dented them more than once.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's my experiences with them:

They are very tuff, heavy, hard-hitting, straight arrows that look cool as heck. They are slim and heavy and penetrate really well. They don't bend unless you hit a tree or something.... Their only downside is the HIT insert system. Despite common belief, HIT inserts DO NOT help with broadhead alignment. They actually make it worse. Not because of the inserts, but because the end of the arrow is very difficult to cut at a perfect right angle, no matter what arrow saw you have. This problem can be fixed with an arrow squaring device, but it's just another thing to mess with. I guess the other downside is the fact that you have to broadhead adapter rings (BAR) in order to keep everything protected at the end of the shaft. These are never quite the right diameter relative to the broadhead and can very slightly reduce penetration. 

I have tried the FMJ's and the reg. Axis arrows and they were great arrows that are very accurate and penetrate really well. I just hate the HIT system and won't ever bother with it again. I currently use the Easton ST Epics and have nothing bad to say about them. They are about the same weight as the Axis arrows and the insert system is far superior. They are just as accurate and have very similar (X-nock/H-nock = awesome) nocks. They are also quite a bit less expensive. 

I recommend you get what you want, but I just wanted to tell you my experience with Axis and Axis FMJ arrows. 

Hope this helps you make a decision.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have shot them for several years (4) and am still head over heals in love with them. The only two I have broken were when deer rolled or fell on them. They are super tough and hit like a sledge hammer. Very good arrows.


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry.....duplicate post


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

They are great arrows. They are straight, thin and hit like no other. I will always use them for hunting. I personally 
love the H.I.T. insert system. Makes for a seamless transition from tip to shaft on my field points. My previous 
arrows (Gold Tip) always had a "lip" with their inserts that made pulling the arrows from bag targets and huge PAIN 
IN THE *****. For hunting I would say the FMJ is second to none. Now, for targets I am personally using the Easton 
Axis N-Fused which is the same diameter as the FMJ, but a bit lighter. They fly super flat and pull from my targets like 
a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been switching between the fmjs and regular axis for the last five years and still can't decide which I like better. The only downside to the fmjs is that I've bent a few but that's just cause I'd shoot at stumps and stuff but they're really heavy and penetrate really good but the axis are still plenty heavy at 410gr and I'm probably going to shoot a 125gr broadhead next year so then they be even heavier and they fly straight and are tougher then the fmjs in my opinion cause I abuse these and still haven't broke one


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

1) Great arrows
2) High GPI means you need to put alot of weight up front to get good F.O.C. Personally, I go with lighter (carbon or A/C) arrows and put the weight up front where it does the most good.
3) Just my 2 cents, FMJ's are great arrows and have kill a ton of critters.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Here's my experiences with them:
> 
> They are very tuff, heavy, hard-hitting, straight arrows that look cool as heck. They are slim and heavy and penetrate really well. They don't bend unless you hit a tree or something.... Their only downside is the HIT insert system. Despite common belief, HIT inserts DO NOT help with broadhead alignment. They actually make it worse. Not because of the inserts, but because the end of the arrow is very difficult to cut at a perfect right angle, no matter what arrow saw you have. This problem can be fixed with an arrow squaring device, but it's just another thing to mess with. I guess the other downside is the fact that you have to broadhead adapter rings (BAR) in order to keep everything protected at the end of the shaft. These are never quite the right diameter relative to the broadhead and can very slightly reduce penetration.
> 
> ...



I agree with the person.


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> I've been switching between the fmjs and regular axis for the last five years and still can't decide which I like better. The only downside to the fmjs is that I've bent a few but that's just cause I'd shoot at stumps and stuff but they're really heavy and penetrate really good but the axis are still plenty heavy at 410gr and I'm probably going to shoot a 125gr broadhead next year so then they be even heavier and they fly straight and are tougher then the fmjs in my opinion cause I abuse these and still haven't broke one


I hear ya on that one. I am shooting the regular Axis N-Fused 340 spine and my arrows weigh 430 grains.
They are both phenomenal arrows. For hunting, I give the edge to the FMJ.....but if I had a bow that had
a hard time with the FMJ weight, I wouldn't hesitate to give the nod to the Axis N-Fused.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Here's my experiences with them:
> 
> They are very tuff, heavy, hard-hitting, straight arrows that look cool as heck. They are slim and heavy and penetrate really well. They don't bend unless you hit a tree or something.... Their only downside is the HIT insert system. Despite common belief, HIT inserts DO NOT help with broadhead alignment. They actually make it worse. Not because of the inserts, but because the end of the arrow is very difficult to cut at a perfect right angle, no matter what arrow saw you have. This problem can be fixed with an arrow squaring device, but it's just another thing to mess with. I guess the other downside is the fact that you have to broadhead adapter rings (BAR) in order to keep everything protected at the end of the shaft. These are never quite the right diameter relative to the broadhead and can very slightly reduce penetration.
> 
> ...



...G5 ASD = arrow squaring device...works on aluminum and carbon...


----------



## GiantDeer (Jan 8, 2008)

This is my first year shooting them and I have bent one, broke one, and dented one so far. The one bent from shooting a doe and lodging it in her offside shoulder and when she ran it bent. Every other deer I shot with them so far blew right through and stuck in the ground pretty good. The broken one was from target shooting. I hit the top of my block at long range and it snapped right in half. The one was dented from shooting groups. IMO I will be switching back to Gold Tips when I run out of these. It just seemed the Gold Tips were more durable. I also liked the flatter shooting that the Gold Tips gave me.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...3 Dozen N-fused FMJ's and counting!!!!


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

the fmjs are the best hunting arrow on the market talk about penetration 43 yds on a quartering away doe and blew thru her like it was nothing with a mechanical broadhead. you do need the bar rings for sure for broadheads or ul mushroom shafts


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

ArchersParadox said:


> ...G5 ASD = arrow squaring device...works on aluminum and carbon...


Yes, this is the ASD I was refering to. It works great, but I just hate messing with HIT inserts. They have ZERO advantage to other inserts. They are alos extremely light, which sucks. There are brass upgrades, but by that time I would rather just switch arrows like I did. HP inserts are about 7 grains heavier than HIT inserts. You also don't have to use BAR rings and I have never had to use an ASD to get perfect BH alignment. 

To each his own.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

My favorite hunting arrow period...I 2 hate the hit insert. I wish they would make a regular diameter fmj so I could use a standard insert.

As far as durability they are great. I have bent one and dented a few in the past 3 years of using them and I shoot alot. The only one I bent I shot through both shoulders of a big doe. I got a pass through, but not a complete one. She bent it as she ran off.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

ahawk19 said:


> My favorite hunting arrow period...I 2 hate the hit insert. I wish they would make a regular diameter fmj so I could use a standard insert.As far as durability they are great. I have bent one and dented a few in the past 3 years of using them and I shoot alot. The only one I bent I shot through both shoulders of a big doe. I got a pass through, but not a complete one. She bent it as she ran off.


I deffinitely agree!!!! HIT inserts are worthless IMHO. If the Axis series arrows used standard inserts, I would still be using them. 

Look up NAP's "Deep Six" line of broadheads and inserts that are made for these arrows. Kinda OK idea, but they are smaller threads and you can only choose between a few diff. BH's...... Not worth it in the end.......


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

Right there with you man. I have checked them out. Cool idea, but I like most have my personal favorite broadheads and none of them are going to be made for the deep 6, so until I find an arrow I like better I'll continue to deal with the HIT inserts.


----------



## dgriggs10 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the good information. I am also wanting to drop my poundage back off to 62 lbs from my current 73 lb setup. Even though I shoot a ton everyday and pull a safari band while away at work, 73 lbs was just not completely comfortable sitting down in the cold to shoot by relaxing to activate the trigger on my thumb release after initially pulling a few pounds past the wall. With that said, I think I would be o.k. with a 400 axis FMJ and 100 grain tip. I imagine this combo should fly really well after paper tuning again.... 

I wonder how many fps I'd lose with the transition from pulling the 73 lbs at 29" draw with the CE maxima hunter 250s/ 100 grain tip. The speed with that setup was 306 consistently...


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

good arrow. hit hard and shoot good groups. blew right through my biggest deer to date a few days ago. broke one rib and then stuck about 3 in. in the ground (shooting t3 and about 55#). i will be using fmj's for a while


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

FMJs are thee best arrow Ive shot I too was worried about them bending but to be honest Ive broke more carbons then Im bending FMJs


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

I use them and they are great. I have broke one but that is because i hit a fence in my back yard. 

I had a carbon arrow break on me last year and it scared me thinking that could have been my hand. With theses you dont have to worry about that.


----------



## dgriggs10 (Nov 20, 2008)

What is the maximum draw weight I can shoot with the 400s? I know the 340s are good to 70 lbs...

Thanks


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

i love mine i blew threw i yearling doe with one, chipped the right shoulder blade going in the heart and lungs then out the other shoulder blade into the ground pulled it out and back in the quiver it sits waiting for the next one... cant for get about the ribs it smashed threw aswell


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

dgriggs10 said:


> What is the maximum draw weight I can shoot with the 400s? I know the 340s are good to 70 lbs...
> 
> Thanks


Depends on your bow and set-up. With todays bows .340 may be too weak for 70 pounds. My last bow was shooting .340's at 60 pounds. Download a trial version of Ontarget2 software form pinwheel software and see what it recommends for your set-up. I recetly switched to fmj's with my extreme and shooting .340's at 65 pounds.


----------



## dgriggs10 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I've been shooting the Axis line from over 5 years and I've been on the same dozen FMJ's for 4 years!!! I only shoot the FMJ'S during hunting season, but their tough as nails. I put the same arrow and Rage 3 blade through 3 deer before I finally bent it by stepping on it. I've killed deer with all of the Axis line, but prefer the FMJ'S!!!


----------



## Salbo1 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have no experience with FMJ but I shot all Aluminum arrows for 13 years before witching to carbon in 2006. Aluminum do bend but my practice arrows I use to straighten enough to continue to shoot them. I even shot with dents in them and they preformed good. The only thing was if it bent just before the field point. As for hunting, I wood say 40% of them bent when I hit a deer, It didn't prevent the kill but just bent, even some PT's. But like I said I could straighten them and reuse it. Carbon just break and you have to throw them away. All in All I didn't want to witch to carbon, the only reason I witched was because I bought a new arrow rest with an arrow holder incorporated in it and the aluminum were to big to fit. But I wanted the arrow rest more then the arrows.


----------



## 1stshot (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been using ST FMJ 340 and they are awesome. I was worried at first because of some threads saying the bend or snap in half but I have shot hundreds of times and even put one through my Jon boat. Tore the fletchigs off but the shaft held strong. Buy them! Oh and I use 100 gr muzzy 4 blade without the BAR and a 26" shaft.


----------



## sc29860 (Jan 22, 2007)

Im fixing to go back to the fmj. I shot this arrow when they first came on the scene and have missed them ever since. They are some penetrating machines. I dented one or 2 but for the most part still flew welll. I shot a buck once quarting hard away, I decided id shoot right behind the rib cage and send it through his chest that way. He took a step soon as i pulled the trigger. The arrow entered his back leg and the whole arrow disappeared into the deer with a g5 stryker. I apparently hit a major artery in his leg because he was dead in 20 yards. I had to dig in and unscrew my arrow and get my broadhead out when I cleaned him. Ive never had that much confidence in a arrow. I felt like at any angle I could make an ethical shot.


----------



## UglyBagofWater (Jan 5, 2011)

I like them, but after awhile, I notice the end starting to mushroom, and even develop a crack. Using 100gr Montecs, 65# Obsession Lethal Force. I was told by the guys at GM that I didn't need a BAR for these broadheads, but maybe that would have saved my shafts from mushrooming?


----------



## Marooned (May 3, 2012)

I'm a little unclear on the HIT insert thing... Will any broadhead fit in the ST Axis FMJ shaft? I plan on using Grim Reaper mechanical and want to make sure they will fit into the ST Axis FMJ before I buy new arrows. What do I need to get with these arrows to ensure Reaper's will fit??? Do I need the BAR as well?

And what about field points, will any field point fit in them or do you need "special" field points?


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

I would suggest tpo us the BAR for any broadhead you use. While some broadheads will work without them if they have a flat bottom to them, i would still use the BAR. It just extra protection for your arrows.


----------



## Marooned (May 3, 2012)

so will Grim Reaper's fit in the HIT insert?


----------



## archerynut611 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fmj arrows hit like freight train. Love them and they are all I hunt with.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 4, 2012)

Marooned said:


> so will Grim Reaper's fit in the HIT insert?


yes...FMJ's are not the deep six insert arrows.


----------



## tartop (Oct 20, 2011)

The id of the FMJ is the same diameter as the id of an insert. So the shaft does not need a traditional style insert to adapt from the oversized shaft to the diameter of a point. The hit insert has an 8-32 thread for a standard broad head/field point to screw into. The arrows come with epoxy and an installation tool to get the proper depth for the threaded insert. 

You can use your field points but they have a larger diameter and will be difficult to pull from your target. They make field tips that match the od of the FMJ shafts.


----------

